# How the F



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2017)

What logic is behind this....




520 bux????? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't understand why this guys crap always goes for so much above even retail...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Jun 3, 2017)

People get so stupid on eBay.  Will never understand it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2017)

Dave K said:


> People get so stupid on eBay.  Will never understand it.




I was bidding on that clipper speedo before it when into the stratosphere of stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I was bidding on that clipper speedo before it when into the stratosphere of stupid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Me too


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2017)

Me three.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Me too




You dick haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah. I tapped out at $353.50. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...2B24hlzdC0kyEWKJdezL4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah. I tapped out at $353.50. Too rich for my blood.




Lies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 3, 2017)

Maybe they're trying to replicate this: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272645578368

$1804, local p/u


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 3, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Maybe they're trying to replicate this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Flying-Star-Bicycle-circa-1937-/272645578368?hash=item3f7af15e80:g:dnYAAOSwJ4hZAAUv&nma=true&si=0uSMGH5Xz%2F7Dyvw9%2BXsWDDoHOT4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> $1804, local p/u
> View attachment 475934




Not a bad price at all considering the uber rare shorty lever and early drum setup.


----------

